# Skype Not Working At All!!!



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Skype is awesome and I love it.
I bet that's why the UAE isn't letting me have it here!

Mine normally connects and I can chat or whatever; receive phone calls, etc.
But as of today, my Skype isn't even connecting.

I know of one other person who is having this issue.

Please let me know if you're having this issue too or even if yours works.

I <3 Skype!!!


----------



## Branded [EXPAT] (Jul 2, 2010)

it works!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Branded [EXPAT] said:


> it works!


yeah, so does mine.
false alarm


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have other methods of calling so dont ever use my cell phone to call home but just to ask... 

How much is it per minute to call the states ? Curious where to find rates.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I have other methods of calling so dont ever use my cell phone to call home but just to ask...
> 
> How much is it per minute to call the states ? Curious where to find rates.


If you're using Skype, most people by the subcriptions. If you get a US number, it's about $3 US Dollars a month to call US to US numbers (unlimited). Or you can opt for the world plan which is $14 US Dollars a month unlimited.

You can also get an online number to receive calls as well and the charge is $18 for 3 months or $60 for a year.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Branded [EXPAT] (Jul 2, 2010)

For PC to phone to the US it is 2.4 cents per minute. (Rounded to the closest minute)


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

The Hero said:


> If you're using Skype, most people by the subcriptions. If you get a US number, it's about $3 US Dollars a month to call US to US numbers (unlimited). Or you can opt for the world plan which is $14 US Dollars a month unlimited.
> 
> You can also get an online number to receive calls as well and the charge is $18 for 3 months or $60 for a year.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Or as Branded Expat mentioned for the pay as you go...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I use yahoo. It is .02 and free incoming. 

Maybe I didnt ask that right. How much does it cost to use your cell phone to call back to the states, from the uae?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well someone called me from UK to my mobile at midnight (here) the other day, the call lasted just under 2 hours, and the bill? 

:jaw:
:jaw:
:jaw:
:jaw:
:jaw:


*£174*


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I use yahoo. It is .02 and free incoming.
> 
> Maybe I didnt ask that right. How much does it cost to use your cell phone to call back to the states, from the uae?


It generally costs between 2 and 3 dirhams a minute whenever I call the UK or New Zealand, I'm guessing US might not be that much different.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yikes !!!! No wonder the telecommunication industry is doing so very well here!! Can you get on plans to make it cheaper? I am curious if in emergency and need to use it, how to avoid such crazy prices!!!!!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I just use MSN and a webcam if I want to chat to family and friends back home. It can be a bit of a pain and a bit slow to react sometimes but it's fine in the main and most importantly it's free!


----------



## Branded [EXPAT] (Jul 2, 2010)

thats got to be the worst choice ever!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

not really - it does the job, you get to see your family and friends and you hear them and have a go dconvo with them, i don't really see how this is a bad choice?


----------



## cincinbrava (Jul 4, 2010)

At my home Skype works only PC to PC, not PC to phone. I am using DU....


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Yikes !!!! No wonder the telecommunication industry is doing so very well here!! Can you get on plans to make it cheaper? I am curious if in emergency and need to use it, how to avoid such crazy prices!!!!!


It's actually pretty competitive in terms of international calling charges compared to what I was used to in the UK. 

3 dirhams a minute is around 50p a minute which isn't drastically different to what I used to expect from using a UK mobile to call the UAE.

I'm sure I've seen some offers from both Du and Etisalat but not sure of the exact details.


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a service called ippi (ippi - Téléphonez gratuitement dans le monde entier avec l'opérateur SIP n°1 ! - Accueil)

For 6.95€ a month I get unlimited calls landlines in France and 70 other countries including the US, most of western Europe. I also have a virtual French phone number, so my friends can call me from Europe and pay what they would have if I was still living there. I have also bought a cheap Cisco/Linksys voip adapter, so I can hook up a regular phone, and it works (incoming and outgoing) with my PC being shutdown.

Of course all my incoming calls to my Virtual French based number are free.


----------



## vijayakumargopinath (Mar 6, 2010)

*Skype not working*

Ya... Skype is not working for the past few days. No idea ... think this too is blocked... very bad.... This was the only means of being close to the family when u r abroad... now that too is interrupted???????


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

frenchy said:


> I use a service called ippi (ippi - Téléphonez gratuitement dans le monde entier avec l'opérateur SIP n°1 ! - Accueil)
> 
> For 6.95€ a month I get unlimited calls landlines in France and 70 other countries including the US, most of western Europe. I also have a virtual French phone number, so my friends can call me from Europe and pay what they would have if I was still living there. I have also bought a cheap Cisco/Linksys voip adapter, so I can hook up a regular phone, and it works (incoming and outgoing) with my PC being shutdown.
> 
> Of course all my incoming calls to my Virtual French based number are free.


do u have no nat transversal related firewall issues with sip..??


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

skype working ok for me (on DU)


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

woodlands said:


> do u have no nat transversal related firewall issues with sip..??


Nope, the Cisco VOIP adapter sits behind my Netgear Wifi/Ethernet Router, and it works like a charm.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

frenchy said:


> Nope, the Cisco VOIP adapter sits behind my Netgear Wifi/Ethernet Router, and it works like a charm.


Managed to install Skype in UAE yesterday and it works perfectly. You can't access the skype website though and you need to get it somewhere else. Can post the link if you want me to.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Managed to install Skype in UAE yesterday and it works perfectly. You can't access the skype website though and you need to get it somewhere else. Can post the link if you want me to.


No you cannot post the link. 


Let me remind everyone again - that VOIP systems are not licenced in the UAE. VPNs are a way of circumventing the sites that are legally blocked in the UAE. Both are therefore not strictly legal and we cannot condone their use on this forum.

Any conversation on these matters should take place by PM, not on the UAE and ME boards.

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

But Du does not block the Skype website, so possibly it is not illegal to download and use for PC to PC calls


----------

